# People Need to Stop Comparing COVID-19 To The Flu !



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

Some people want to keep comparing COVID-19 to the flu.  It's NOT like the flu! Why? When people get the flu they *want *to stay home; they feel too achy and sick to go to work, unless their sucky bosses say they have to come in. They are cognizant of the fact that they need to stay away from people, including their families and because they are obviously sick, people know to stay away from them.  What makes COVID-19 so dangerous is that probably most people who have the virus don't have symptoms, yet can spread the disease, which will lead to astronomical rates of infection. According to yesterday's news, 700 N.J. police officers have tested positive for COVID-19. The day before that I read that 500 New York officers tested positive.

And *when* is the last time anyone heard of massive amounts of healthcare workers, including nurses and doctors being stricken because they took care of someone with the flu? Some have already died in this country and many died abroad. When is the last time hospitals ran out of space in emergency rooms and ICUs due to flu cases? When is the last time hospitals didn't have enough ventilators for patients? When is the last time convention centers and ships had to be converted into satellite hospitals to help ease the overflow because people had the flu?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes, *Virus* not *Flu*!!
Also remember this..


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, *Virus* not *Flu*!!
> Also remember this..


I checked this information last week when I first heard it and experts say there are no indications proving this to be true.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes, *Virus* not *Flu*!!
> Also remember this..


Somebody sent me a video about this the other day Ken. I meant to check it out further since I didn't hear the medical professionals say anything about it on the news broadcasts.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I checked this information last week when I first heard it and experts say there are no indications proving this to be true.





OneEyedDiva said:


> Somebody sent me a video about this the other day Ken. I meant to check it out further since I didn't hear the medical professionals say anything about it on the news broadcasts.


I "guess" better safe than sorry.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I "guess" better safe than sorry.


So true! I don't take it anyway my cardiologist told me not to.


----------



## win231 (Mar 29, 2020)

Maybe people make that comparison because it has been reported that "Corona virus is a type of flu."  That's what I read last week. 
We are not "experts" & even doctors are not experts when it comes to this virus, so we shouldn't be surprised when people compare this to the flu.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 30, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> So true! I don't take it anyway my cardiologist told me not to.


Like you Becky, due to the medications I am (was) on, my doctors always told me that acetaminophen is the only OTC pain medication I can take.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Anybody on blood thinners cannot take aspirin or ibuprofin. The only OTC pain medication I've been seeing in the current epidemic is Tylenol.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Some people want to keep comparing COVID-19 to the flu.  It's NOT like the flu! Why? When people get the flu they *want *to stay home; they feel too achy and sick to go to work, unless their sucky bosses say they have to come in. They are cognizant of the fact that they need to stay away from people, including their families and because they are obviously sick, people know to stay away from them.  What makes COVID-19 so dangerous is that probably most people who have the virus don't have symptoms, yet can spread the disease, which will lead to astronomical rates of infection. According to yesterday's news, 700 N.J. police officers have tested positive for COVID-19. The day before that I read that 500 New York officers tested positive.
> 
> And *when* is the last time anyone heard of massive amounts of healthcare workers, including nurses and doctors being stricken because they took care of someone with the flu? Some have already died in this country and many died abroad. When is the last time hospitals ran out of space in emergency rooms and ICUs due to flu cases? When is the last time hospitals didn't have enough ventilators for patients? When is the last time convention centers and ships had to be converted into satellite hospitals to help ease the overflow because people had the flu?


This is a free country and people will compare some things with other things all the time whether you like it or not.   Many people also die of the flu and have to use ventilators.  I have a friend who almost died from the flu some years ago.  Each state loses thousands of
people to the flu every flu season.  The flu and this virus do have some things in common after all and maybe that's why we compare.

We all know that coronavirus virus 19 is worse.

I'm just saying that people will always compare and you can't stop them so you might as well live with that.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm just saying that people will always compare and you can't stop them so you might as well live with that.


That is the problem!!  Can we???


----------



## rgp (Mar 31, 2020)

IMO, The [normal flu] numbers are never really known, and , [again opinion], I believe they are way higher than discussed. Most people in the past that had the flu...did not report it....why would they,in any official manner? [Hello boss,I'm sick, see ya in ?? days] that's it. How many millions had the flu last year, and only the boss & or the spouse even knew it?

Whereas this virus...official reporting is encouraged/required....so much more accurate numbers are indeed known. 

I am not saying that the flu is just as bad, only that it is IMO much more widely spread & in higher numbers.......So far, and let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> This is a free country and people will compare some things with other things all the time whether you like it or not.   Many people also die of the flu and have to use ventilators.  I have a friend who almost died from the flu some years ago.  Each state loses thousands of
> people to the flu every flu season.  The flu and this virus do have some things in common after all and maybe that's why we compare.
> 
> We all know that coronavirus virus 19 is worse.
> ...


What the heck does it mater "whether I like it or not"?! You obviously missed the point of the post. People who are comparing this to the flu are the ones who downplayed it, therefore did not take it seriously enough which has contributed to the massive spread. I know of at least one who made light of it and has died from it. Many others who thought it's just like the common flu have gotten sick and no doubt infected others. And "ALL" *did not* know the virus is worse, ergo the many who continued to downplay it's seriousness. Perhaps now they finally realize it. I have a right to state my opinions about things on this forum just like everybody else, including you! So don't *you* try to stop *me*! If you don't like what I have to say...like Dionne Warwick sang. "Walk on by".


----------

